# sleepy poo



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd love to see pics of the inelegant poses that poos get into when asleep. This is one of Pippin being less than dainty at 08.30 this morning. Does anyone else have young poos that seem so elergic to mornings?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie sleeps like that on the couch. In the morning she's all curled up in her bed. I took a pic of her and then she gave me the dirty look of 'how dare you disturb my lay in'.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

When ever Molly and Sid are sleeping either at night or during the day, there's always one guarantee that is they sleep together! Both have their own beds,but like to share one. 
This is an old one of them, but this is still the same now! Not sure about elergic to mornings just any time they want to sleep it's pretty hard to disturb them they always look so peaceful and I like to grab as much peace as I can! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Love Molly & Sid together


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

petentialpete said:


> Love Molly & Sid together


Even now he wants to sleep with her, helping her through her recovery 😊


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure Sid must be a real comfort to poor Molly. She will feel better soon - honestly.
Mine often sleep together - it has been known for all three to pile in a bed together - although more often it is Kiki and Dot curled up together in a bed or all 3 sprawled in an area. Quite often all three are on or next to me on the sofa.
Just now Kiki and Dot were a line of poo on the sofa, bellies up!
They have had hair cuts today and part of the groomers brief was to trim their belly fur and leg pits to winter shortness - makes it easier to keep them clean and get them dry.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Further to shameless sleepy poo pictures (love them all the floozies), this is Pippin trying to hide from the morning today!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> I'm sure Sid must be a real comfort to poor Molly. She will feel better soon - honestly.
> Mine often sleep together - it has been known for all three to pile in a bed together - although more often it is Kiki and Dot curled up together in a bed or all 3 sprawled in an area. Quite often all three are on or next to me on the sofa.
> Just now Kiki and Dot were a line of poo on the sofa, bellies up!
> They have had hair cuts today and part of the groomers brief was to trim their belly fur and leg pits to winter shortness - makes it easier to keep them clean and get them dry.


Sid is, but I think Molly's a bit grumpy and under the weather today! To be expected so she's warned him off and he's reluctantly decided it best to stick to his bed for now. 
Molly was groomed the week before her op, I don't think she is going to need a trip to her belly for some time yet


----------



## Elliehop (Sep 14, 2015)

Ellie likes to either sleep on top of me (in my lap, on my waist if I'm on my side, or sometimes she'll try to sleep on my face!) or sometimes she just loves sleeping on her back with her legs in the air Superman-style!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is Carley, but this is a favorite position for both of them for sleeping.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Stop photographing me!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

This seems to be a typical poo sleeping position!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I just love them when they're sleeping, they always look content


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I have just received this photo from home...so perfect timing!
As you can see his belly is shaved due to last week's accident, he doesn't seem to mind showing his bits to the world


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol - what is the point of the dog bed on the floor 

I was ironing earlier (the joys of half term, the opportunity to get to the bottom of the ironing pile) and sat down just for a 5 minute break while I responded to some messages.... I was immediately pinned by the two curly ones - Kiki on my feet and Dotty by my side. So hard to get back up and get on the with the ironing.
Then my son got in - he has been away. He collapsed on the sofa, and Kiki immediately took up residence on his knee  I suggested he did a helpful job and sort out his boxers from his brothers.... .... He tipped the basked out on top of Kiki, who decided that she would rather stay on his knee covered with pants than loose her knee spot


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Lol - what is the point of the dog bed on the floor
> 
> I was ironing earlier (the joys of half term, the opportunity to get to the bottom of the ironing pile) and sat down just for a 5 minute break while I responded to some messages.... I was immediately pinned by the two curly ones - Kiki on my feet and Dotty by my side. So hard to get back up and get on the with the ironing.
> Then my son got in - he has been away. He collapsed on the sofa, and Kiki immediately took up residence on his knee  I suggested he did a helpful job and sort out his boxers from his brothers.... .... He tipped the basked out on top of Kiki, who decided that she would rather stay on his knee covered with pants than loose her knee spot


I know that feeling when you sit or lay down and before you know it your space is no longer just your own. I layed down this afternoon being my day off and before I knew it I could barely breath, with Sid practically on my head! I can just about see my head on the right of the picture!


----------

